
TED: Bill Gates released mosquitos into audience while taking about malaria - markbao
http://twitter.com/davemorin/status/1177476379
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=466533>

~~~
gravitycop
Twitter might have been the original source for this news (from the link at
your link):

 _From Twitter, we gather that Bill was talking about malaria prevention, one
of the causes his Bill & Melinda Gates Foundation is pushing.

"No reason that only poor people should get malaria," attendee Tara Hunt
paraphrases Gates as saying._

------
rubing
Hasn't this guy released enough bugs into the world?!

